# 12 wk old food aggressive pup



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

I got Cody at 6 wks old. The breeder had him on a pedigree puppy chow knock off brand. He was doing well on it but I wanted a better quality food, slowly switched him and and he had the runs after a few weeks. Long story short, the vet put him a rice and chicken diet. He was on it about 2 weeks... 2 weeks to long. He was becoming aggressive and grow long when I switched him back to solid food. I corrected him and told him no. I chalked it up to probably not getting a full enough belly and being hungry 2.5 cups 4x a day wasn't enough I guess. He scarfed it down like he wasn't getting enough.he eats so fast be gets hiccups. I free fed him a couple days thinking it would help. The aggression lingered around a few days especially with the cats. Still, he was corrected I put him on a food he does well on and tonight he got aggressive with me again. I corrected him but now it's becoming a concern. He's not aggressive with bones or toys just food. Any ideas?



Also I've noticed he's chewing on his feet since right before I got him on this food. He's on adult eagle pack as the vet thinks puppy food is to rich. He was on natural balance before. Eagle packs 3rd ingredient is corn. He hasn't been on anything with corn since he was with the breeder. Could that be a problem? I afraid he will eventually cause damage to his coat or toes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am sorry - why does your vet think that puppy food is not good at 12 weeks? Do you wet his food or mix it with canned food?


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

He thinks it's to rich. He constantly had diarrhea. He said puppy food isn't totally necessary. I've herd this from several vets but not sure how much I agree on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh also I don't wet or mix his food with canned food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

When did he start chewing on his feet? before or after the switch? It could be allergies, or maybe just boredom. I don't know if the switch of food would cause him to act out. What does he do thats aggressive? I don't know if this is the right thing to do but do you make him sit or anything before you give him his food, mine has to sit before he gets his food, I sometimes even put his food in a large KONG that he has to bat around to get the food out. I am not into being the "dominant" one but I think if he has to work for his food then he knows that it is coming from me and I control the food. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

He started it about the same time of the switch. I almost don't think it's boredom because we can be playing with a toy and he stops to chew his foot. He automatically sits for anything he thinks you will give him to eat. I don't ask him to work for his food. He eats it from his bowl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Every pup is born with the potential for food aggression (resource guarding) it is instinctive, and for some it means survival, though some will guard others will not, the reason they guard is that they are afraid of losing their food. Being overly hungry can lead to escalation in food guarding, however, if/when it happens it should never be corrected/punished - punishment teaches/reinforces to him that you are a threat to him and his food when he is eating. He is telling you by growling (the only way he knows how) he is afraid you are going to steal his food.
Hand feed him all or part of his meals for the next few days. When he is eating from his bowl, toss (under hand) yummy tiny treats near him from a distance, slowly decrease the distance you toss the treats from as he is comfortable with the distance. Watch for signs he is getting nervous as you move closer, stopping eat, holding his head over his bowl, and watching you out the side of his eyes, stiffening of is body, are all signs he is starting to worry, if you see any of those signs take a step back and toss the food from there. Slowly decrease the distance over days, continuing to toss the food treats, until you can get close enough to toss or drop them in his bowl. The goal is to change how he feels about your presence around the food bowl - from 'I am worried that person is going to steal my food.' to ' Wow, that person means I get more good stuff!" Decrease the distance slowly, be patient and be consistent, if you are too close and he does growl, simply give him more space.
Keep the cats out of the room when he is eating, they too, in his mind pose a 'threat' to his food.
Corn and chicken causes problems with my goldens, it may not be the case with your pup, but, it is a place to start if you are considering trying him on a new food (no corn or chicken).


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

I tried tossing treats to him this morning and wound up sitting close enough I can pet him with no problem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Like CharlieThree said, I would do the treat tossing and also feed him by hand. Feeding him by hand teaches him that good things come from you. Also make sure he his getting fed enough. At 5 months old Ella was on a prescription adult food from the vet and the vet had me give her a greater amount than it said on the bag (I think it was 4 cups a day instead of 3 cups) because it wasn't enough calories for her.

As for food, I think it depends on the individual food as to whether or not its too rich, but puppies do need more calories and other things because they are growing. My vet told me not to put Ella on adult food until she is a year old, to have her either on a puppy food or all life stages food. So if you don't want a puppy food you can put him on an all life stages food.

For the chewing on the feet it could be a number of things that are causing it, not necessarily the corn. With Ella I think she has an intolerance to chicken. She has had tummy issues while on food with chicken, and when I switched her to a different food without chicken she was itching less.

Good luck.


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

He's currently on eagle pack adult lamb and rice. It does have corn in it and I'd hate to change as his diarrhea is gone. I thought about mixing in the puppy holistic eagle pack as the protein is the same. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Remember that adult food does not have as much protein and nutrients as puppy food which puppies need to properly grow. Perhaps the puppy food you were feeding him was too rich and you might consider a "lesser" brand. If not, consider supplementing your pup's food to make sure that he gets enough of what he needs. My vet kept Káva on puppy food well after her first year. Good luck.


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

The puppy holistic is 23% protein with 3,529 calories per cup. This doesn't have corn in it.

The eagle pack adult is also 23% but it's 3,470 cals per cup and contains corn. Is this a big enough difference it could cause more of a hunger issue?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

crazyCody said:


> I tried tossing treats to him this morning and wound up sitting close enough I can pet him with no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Remember to take it slow, watch for signs of uneasiness, ears going back, increasing tension in the body, looking at you (briefly) then looking away, tail tucking, lip licking (when not associated with eating) are signs he is feeling stressed. Resist the urge to move too fast or pet (right now - touching/petting can be perceived as a threat by him, even if he is not growling it does not mean he is necessarily happy about you being so close) simply put the food in or beside his bowl, you are building trust, changing how he feels about the situation, it will take many repetitions, and time to do that. Suggest moving back a few feet, and toss the treats from there, only decrease the distance when he is looking at you eagerly anticipating the next treat.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He needs to be on a large breed puppy food...for slower growth. It's not as rich.

As far as aggression goes, here's what I see. He's eating, the cats come around and he growls. And you see HIM as being the aggressor. Let him eat in a place where the cats can come near him...they are the aggressors in this situation. He's merely trying to protect his food from them.


----------



## crazyCody (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks penny, I'll try a large breed puppy food. He was on diamond large Breed and that have him diarrhea too but it was about 26% protein I believe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really good advise already on making you around his food a good thing in his mind. I just wanted to point out you should NEVER correct a dog for growling. Growling is their only form of communication, the only way they can tell you "Hey I don't like that". If you correct him for growling he may learn not to growl, and then bite first instead of warning. A growl is good, he is talking to you rather than lashing out first.


----------

